
DoorDash CEO announces that now your tips will go to delivery workers - OrwellianChild
https://www.engadget.com/2019/07/24/doordash-ceo-announces-that-now-your-tips-will-go-to-delivery-wo/
======
ycombonator
In other words they misrepresented to the customers where the tips were going.
Where is FTC ?

